# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  DIY P Trap toilet installation

## colonel1

Gidday 
I am replacing a existing P Trap toilet with a new one. 
Can anyone provide me with a link to DIY instructions on the internet or provide me with any tips as to how to go about completing the job 
Colonel1

----------


## rrobor

I dont think you will find that, If Im not mistaken you are legally not allowed to do it yourself. So its a matter of just getting the bits and gluing them together and being quiet about it

----------


## bklooger

mate the instructions are usally on the packaging. its all threaded connections on rubber washers. caramo also make trap extensions that are adjustable on threaded joins as well. 
give it a go ! 
cheers brad

----------


## colonel1

Thanks appreciate the advice 
Colonel1

----------


## Ronaldo451

If you are just changing the pan without doing any tiling etc that will change the height or the distance from the wall, it is mostly a matter of taking note of what's there already and trying to duplicate it as closely as possible. Spose that assumes the connection point on the new pan is the same as that for the old one, but it should be reasonably close. There has been a lot of threads about how to fix the pan to the floor - easiest is to simply stick it with bathroom grade silicon

----------


## marcuss

[quote=Ronaldo451;767606]If you are just changing the pan without doing any tiling etc that will change the height or the distance from the wall,  
I have the same query except that the new pan is closer to the wall. Do I shorten the pipe from wall (steel pipe)? How to connect the steel pipe with the new ceramic pipe (from the new pan) What type of collars? Any advice is appreciated. Thanks Mate. 
Cheers

----------

